# Der "Ich hab was zu verschenken Thread"



## on any sunday (4. Januar 2006)

Kennen sie das auch? Sie haben was Neues, das Alte funktioniert noch, steht aber nur dumm rum und sie haben keinen Bock auf die EBucht. 

Das muß nicht sein, da draußen gibt es vielleicht einen Abnehmer, der sich über was für lau freut. 

Bitte keine Lebensabschnittspartner, Tiere etc.  

Fang ich mal an.

*DVD Spieler von Elektronik Albrecht, Tevion 2001*

Spielt zuverlässig DVD, Musik CD etc. ab. Über die Abspielbarkeit von selbstgebrannten (hicks  ) Videos oder MP3 kann ich ich nichts sagen, habe ich nie probiert.

Ist codefree geschaltet, kann aber sein, das, wenn er vom Netz getrennt ist, neu freigeschaltet werden muß, einfach was rumgoogeln.

Anschlüsse siehe Foto

Kein Versand , nur bei mir abzuholen.


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2006)

Endlich!!


Verschenke Kistenweise Bücher  








Besonders zu empfehlen: 

- Schlemmen ohne Reue  
- Das große Wilhelm Busch Album  

- Romane, Fachliteratur: Philosophie, Geschichte, Biologie, Englisch, ....

Bitte nur ernst gemeinte Anfragen  

Desweiteren:

- Stahl-Werkzeugschrank (antik) B/H/T 50/80/50

- Stahl MTB Rahmen 43 cm mit Starrgabel (1") Steuersatz und Innenlager (glaube beides defekt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (4. Januar 2006)

ich hab nochn starres wheeler mit gabel! noch recht in ordnung aber von 94 oder so bilder kommen gleich! hat sogar nen pinken lenker dabei

Zwei schwarze NAGELNEUE VDO trinkflaschen habe ich auchnoch


DERJENIGE DER SACHEN GESCHENKT BEKOMMT SOLLTE DIESE ABER AUCH VERWENDEN!....
...nicht wie bei der letzten "spendenaktion"



lars


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab nochn starres wheeler mit gabel! noch recht in ordnung aber von 94 oder so bilder kommen gleich! hat sogar nen pinken lenker dabei
> 
> Zwei schwarze NAGELNEUE VDO trinkflaschen habe ich auchnoch
> 
> ...



Tausche gegen schwarz  

Übrigens, Dein Vorbau wird genutzt


----------



## Lipoly (4. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Tausche gegen schwarz
> 
> Übrigens, Dein Vorbau wird genutzt




kannste geschenkt haben

vorbau?!?! steuersatz!!!


----------



## Delgado (4. Januar 2006)

PC,

- Pentium 1 (586er)
- Windows '95, MS-Works, ..
- 13"
- Maus/Tastatur
- Drucker Canon Bubblejet 5400 (Farbpisser )
- Lautsprecher
- Micro


Sorry, ...


----------



## Redking (4. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich!!
> 
> 
> Verschenke Kistenweise Bücher
> ...



Hallo Michael,
der Typ kann doch das Album noch gebrauchen.

Hängend oder Stehend? Der Schrank natürlich.

Sonst komm ich mir den mal ansehen!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## on any sunday (4. Januar 2006)

DVD Spieler wird eine neue Heimat bei einem armen Studenten erhalten.


----------



## 50189K (4. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Endlich!!
> 
> 
> Verschenke Kistenweise Bücher
> - Fachliteratur: Biologie



was ist das denn genau?






Ansonsten:
ich bin nun Fachlehrerin an einer Hauptschule für Bio und Technik und ich suche für den Technikunterricht alte Vorderradnaben + alte Tachos, daraus sollen Windkraftmesser gebaut werden. Hat wer was noch in seiner Rumpelkiste liegen? Ich hole ab und speiche auch gerne die Laufräder aus (Speichen werden aber auch gerne gesehen), bzw. nehme auch die gesamten Laufräder.


----------



## Lipoly (4. Januar 2006)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> alte Vorderradnaben + alte Tachos,



habe noch ne hinterradnabe
als tacho
mhm reicht ein BC800 von Sigma? der tuts noch is nur ein bisschen verkatscht und die halterung is glaube ich weg ich muss ma suchen!

lars


----------



## 50189K (4. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> habe noch ne hinterradnabe
> als tacho
> mhm reicht ein BC800 von Sigma? der tuts noch is nur ein bisschen verkatscht und die halterung is glaube ich weg ich muss ma suchen!


der Tacho muß nur irgendwie die Geschwindigkeit anzeigen können. 

HR Nabe tut es auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (4. Januar 2006)

ich suche die halterung morgen mal

und alles schön wegschließen! bei uns auf der realschule war im physikraum nur 50% der teile vorhanden obwohl der lehrer meinte es wär alles da!


----------



## 50189K (4. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich suche die halterung morgen mal
> 
> und alles schön wegschließen! bei uns auf der realschule war im physikraum nur 50% der teile vorhanden obwohl der lehrer meinte es wär alles da!


Danke  

das wird dann gewaltig weg geschlossen, davon kannst du ausgehen. 

Klauen tun leider immer die Schüler  wenn sie es nicht aus bloßer Zerstörungswut kaputt machen


----------



## Lipoly (4. Januar 2006)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sie es nicht aus bloßer Zerstörungswut kaputt machen



sowas gab bei uns nach dem zweiten mal direkt ne dicke klassenkonferenz
genauso wie beim rauchen erwischt werden
klauen
prügeln
waffen mit in der schule

3.klassenkonferenz--> schwubbeldidupp ab auf die sonderschule oder in die arbeitsosigkeit bzw. berufsschulpflicht


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2006)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> was ist das denn genau *(1.) *?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Betimmungsbücher à la Schmeill Fitschen (Botanik), Systematik (Zoologie), usw.

2. Naben und Laufräder (VR) kannste 2-3 St. haben.

Gruß


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> der Typ kann doch das Album noch gebrauchen.
> 
> Hängend oder Stehend? Der Schrank natürlich.
> ...



Liest man heute noch Wilhelm Busch  

Der Schrank steht (abschließbar).

Gruß


----------



## Redking (5. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Liest man heute noch Wilhelm Busch
> 
> Der Schrank steht (abschließbar).
> 
> Gruß


Hi Michael,
bitte nicht weg geben würde ich gerne haben. 

Nar klar, ist ein Klassiker! Kannst du ihm ja draus vorlesen. 
Hilft auch der allgemein Bildung. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> bitte nicht weg geben würde ich gerne haben.
> 
> Nar klar, ist ein Klassiker! Kannst du ihm ja draus vorlesen.
> ...



O.K.

Gruß




Treffe mich morgen 14:30 Uhr mit Volker. Sind dann gegen 17:30 bei Dir


----------



## Redking (5. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> O.K.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...


?????????????????????????????????
Oh weh dann kommen wir um 19 Uhr hier weg. 
Weiß noch nicht wie ich packen soll. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## 50189K (5. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Betimmungsbücher à la Schmeill Fitschen (Botanik), Systematik (Zoologie), usw.
> 
> 2. Naben und Laufräder (VR) kannste 2-3 St. haben.
> 
> Gruß


beides gerne!


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2006)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> beides gerne!




Komm doch mit zur Schrauber Party. 

Dann kannste ma' stöbern.

Gruß


----------



## 50189K (5. Januar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Komm doch mit zur Schrauber Party.
> 
> Dann kannste ma' stöbern.
> 
> Gruß


wann war die noch mal?


----------



## Delgado (5. Januar 2006)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> wann war die noch mal?



Wenn'sch 'n 120er Rohr hab'.

Gruß


----------



## Redking (5. Januar 2006)

Habe auch noch etwas zu verschenken
Eine blaue Couchgarnitur:
3-2-1 


Das ganze hat einen Haken. 
 Sie hat einen Brandschaden überlebt.
Sie wird nach Rauch riechen und die Oberfläche ist verrußt. 
Die Oberfläche kann man reinigen und ob das riechen weggeht weiß ich nicht!  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Solanum (21. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja mal ein cooler Thread!!

ich kehr den aber mal um

... bin auf der Suche nach einem Aquarium....

wer hat keine Lust mehr seins zu pflegen??

Danke, Slanum


----------



## Jerd (24. Februar 2009)

Ach, wie dumm, ich hab mein altes Becken 100x40x40 gerade letzte Woche auf dem Müll geschmissen, weil es keiner haben wollte. 

Aber ein 60-Liter-Becken inklusive aller Technik ist noch da.


----------



## Solanum (24. Februar 2009)

Hi Jerd,

Ja, DANKE! das ist ja toll... ich nehms...

... ich kanns erst holen wenn mein Auto aus der Reparatur ist... aber das dauert nicht lange!

das Weitere klären wir dann per PN! OK?

Liebe Grüße, Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerd (24. Februar 2009)

Klar, kein Problem, sag einfach Bescheid, wenn du Zeit hast. 

Ich hab meinen PM-Eingang auch wieder frei geräumt


----------



## Marc B (25. Februar 2009)

Wenn er es hier nicht loswerdet, versucht es mal bei der Nachbarschaftshilfe in St. Augustin. Da habe ich letztens für 75 cent coole Knieschoner gekauft


----------



## Benie70 (25. Februar 2009)

@Solanum
mein Aquarium kannste nicht kriegen, hab aber noch alte, funktionierende Eheim Filter im Keller liegen, da kannste gerne einen von haben. HQL Lampen liegen auch noch rum.....
Am besten was per PN abmachen.


----------



## Jerd (25. Februar 2009)

HQL-Lampen? Suche ich, denn meine sind vor ein paar Wochen durchgebrannt! PM ist unterwegs


----------



## joscho (26. Februar 2009)

Im Angebot
1 x NEC TFT 1860NX schwarz mit Startschwierigkeiten (muss ggf. mehrfach ein-/ausgeschaltet werden)

1 x Samsung TFT 17" silber mit "Anbleibschwierigkeiten" (schaltet sich nach x > 30 Minuten ab, Stecker raus, 3 Sek. warten, Stecker rein, geht wieder).

Eigentlich muss man beide kombinieren  Vermutlich sind es nur ein paar Kondensatoren.

Bei mehr als einem Interessenten entscheide ich willkürlich.


----------



## SnackTasty (26. Februar 2009)

Hi Joscho, der Silberne Samsung hört sich gut an.
Würde ich gern nehmen, schickst du ne PM?


----------



## ralf (27. Februar 2009)

Matratze 200x90
1 Jahr von meiner Tochter, 35 kg belegen. Fleckenfrei!
Sie ist der Prinzessin auf der Erbse zu hart. 

4 kleine Kinderstühle (ca. 35 cm hoch) aus Plastik. Ideal für den Garten. Gebraucht aber o.k..

PN - und die Sachen können sofort abgeholt werden.

Ansonsten gehen die Sachen die Tage in den bereits bestellten Sperrmüll


----------



## Enrgy (27. Februar 2009)

Geiler Thread, schon sooo alt und noch nicht entdeckt *schäm*

Ich hätte ca. 50l Verdünnung abzugeben. Ein Blechkanister ist noch komplett versiegelt, der andere offen. Ist ca 20 Jahre alt und wurde mal zur "Mopedpflege" besorgt (Ketten/Vergaser etc). Zum Farbe verdünnen würde ich sie nicht mehr verwenden, aber zum Pinselauswaschen usw. ist sie optimal.

Bei Interesse PM, ansonsten Gulli..... ääähm Sondermüll.


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. März 2009)

Hab auch noch was gefunden 

-Monitor der Marke 
 Cromaclear NEC-Tube
17 Zoll Monitor 
Funktionsfähig

-Monitor der Marke 
 Hightscreen 
17 Zoll Monitor 
Funktionsprüfung

-Monitor der Marke 
 Medion 
14 Zoll Monitor 
Funktionsfähig

Interesse PN ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (20. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche ne gebrauchte Tischtennisplatte - am liebsten umsonst oder bis max. Eur 100,--.  Vielleicht hat ja jemand so'n Teil übrig. 
Abholung in Großraum Köln ist kein Problem....

Gruß


----------



## seven-hornets (27. April 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich nicht dazu komme, es aufzuarbeiten und mein Sohn sowieso zu groß geworden ist.

Verschenke hier ein reparaturbedürftiges altes Schauff ATB/MTB. Vor allem die hintere Felge ist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen, das Laufrad muß ersetzt oder neu eingespeicht werden.

Zwei Besonderheiten hat das Rad:

1. Eine komplette 3x7 STX-Ausstattung, auch Naben, etc. !!!
2. Laufradgrößen: vorne 26, hinten 24

Ansonsten, RH 47cm, (leider relativ schwerer) Stahlrahmen mit starken Gebrauchsspuren, die Substanz des ganzen Rades ist ansonsten aber gut. Ein Schauff Fahrradbrief ist auch noch dabei.

Abholung in Königwinter, bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Schleichsemmel (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo, 
ich hätte interresse an dem Bike (der STX-Schaltung  ) 
PN ist unterwegs


----------



## Trekki (1. Mai 2009)

Ich gebe einen roten Kinder-MTB Rahmen ab
Grössen
======
Sitzrohr 38cm
Oberrohr 53cm
Steuerrohr 9cm
Gewicht 3.9kg (Stahl, massiv?)
incl. Steuersatz

Abholung im süden von Bonn, bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## Blut Svente (1. Mai 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Ich gebe einen roten Kinder-MTB Rahmen ab
> Grössen
> ======
> Sitzrohr 38cm
> ...



haste mal Giom gefragt


----------



## Trekki (2. Mai 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> haste mal Giom gefragt



Nee, 3.9kg bekommt er nicht hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chillli (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen

habe ein 19" Iljama Vision Master Pro 450 Röhrenmonitor
und ein 17" Belinea Röhrenmonitor zu verschenken.
Wohne in Köln und nur an Selbstabholer.
Gruss Chilli


----------



## Giom (2. Mai 2009)

3,9 kg???
trekki hat recht, kommt für mich nicht in Frage


----------



## Enrgy (2. Mai 2009)

Giom schrieb:


> 3,9 kg???
> trekki hat recht, kommt für mich nicht in Frage



Aber der Trainingseffekt wäre unbezahlbar. Dann wird die Löwenburg gleich doppelt so hoch...

Soll ja auch Leute geben, die mit Fuß- und Handgewichten joggen. Nicht zu verwechslen mit stählernen Fußkugeln an Ketten


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (2. Mai 2009)

Hab einen Gutschein von B.O.C zu verschenken und das alles im Wert von 10,- â¬ Einfach Mailen und Du bekommst den Rabatt-Code. Ich habe keine verwendung dafÃ¼r und schade um das Geld.

GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (2. Mai 2009)

P.S. suche eine Kurbel, am liebsten Race Face und Max 50,-


----------



## Schleichsemmel (25. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

habe ein paar einfache, fast neue Fahrradteile zu verschenken:

- Kettenschaltung Shimano Tourney (mit 2 schwarzen Kettenführungsrädchen)

- Einfache Federgabel Zoom Typ 08/15  (Nur für Leichtgewichte, bei 100 KG sackt sie fast komplett ein) Schaftlänge ca. 15,5cm  1 1/8" mit Gewinde

- Passender Gewindesteuersatz incl. Lagerschalen 1 1/8"

- 1 Satz Lenkerhörnchen (Barends) aus Eisen in Schwarz

- 1 Seitenständer für Hinterbaubefestigung in Schwarz

Bei Interesse einfach PNnen

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## fabian fischer (25. Mai 2009)

*in den arsch beiß*
hab vor 3 Tagen mein Paket von B.O.C. bekommen
und erst jetz den Thread gefunden


----------



## Jerd (31. Mai 2009)

Ich habe abzugeben:

Mein altes Bett bestehend aus:

1 Bettgestell Holz von IKEA 160 x 200
2 Lattenroste 80 x 200 - nicht höhenverstellbar
1 Zwischen-Matratze-und-Lattenrost-legen-Ding 160x200
1 Matratze 160 x 200 Schaumstoffkerne, sehr hart, von dieser Matratzenfabrik in der Kyffhäuser Straße. Die Matratze ist aber sicherlich schon 6 Jahre alt.

Würde die Dinger auch einzeln weggeben

Sowie einen ganzen Batzen Ivar-Regale:

8 Seitenteile 220 cm hoch, 30 cm tief
~40 Regalböden 80 x 30
8 Regalböden 40 x 30

sowie 1 Ivar-Um-Die-Ecke-Konstruktion etwa 150 cm hoch.

Einzige Bedingung: Ihr müsst den Krempel in Köln-Holweide selber abholen 

Kontakt per PM.


----------



## wesy (25. August 2009)

Suche! 

Hat zwar nichts mit nem Bike zu tun, aber wir suchen Weinkisten aus Holz.
Wenn es geht keine 100 Jahre alten, ich möchte daraus gerne ein Regal bauen.
Wir bräuchten also ca. 20-30 gut erhaltene Weinkisten. 

Weiß jemand wo ich sowas für ganz wenig Geld bekommen kann.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Oktober 2009)

Verschenke Schwalbe Little Albert Light Faltreifen 26 x 2.10. 
Der ist mir für mein AM etwas zu dünn. 
Profil ist noch OK, zum wegschmeißen zu schade, auch als Kettenstrebenschutz ist der zu gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2009)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Verschenke Schwalbe Little Albert Light Faltreifen 26 x 2.10.
> Der ist mir für mein AM etwas zu dünn.
> Profil ist noch OK, zum wegschmeißen zu schade, auch als Kettenstrebenschutz ist der zu gut.



Bitte den Reifen für Solanum.
Dafür gibt sie einen Computer. Internetzen kanner!


----------



## Schildbürger (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich bring den heute mit zum SIT Tourentag, seit ihr dabei?
Dann meldet euch, ich fahre die Tour D mit.
Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst. 
Computer-(schrott?) brauch ich nicht. 

Edit:
P.S. Ihr wart nicht da. Also habe ich den Reifen noch,


----------



## PoliceCar (24. Januar 2010)

*Kinderskiset: Schuhe Gr. 32/33, Ski 120 cm, Stöcke*

*

*

Da hat unsere Tochter noch drauf gelernt. 
Das Set ist gebraucht aber voll i. O.. und ohne ersichtliche Mängel.
Zum Entsorgen einfach zu schade. 

Also, wer es geschenkt haben will ---> PN

PC


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Februar 2010)

Warum will niemand die Ski für die Tochter (Sohn geht auch; der muß aber mental stark sein)? 

*Noch ist Winter.*

Können in Köln rrh. abgeholt werden ... 

Wenn kein Schnee mehr da ist, kommen die einfach in die Tonne. Es wäre schade drum. 

PC


----------



## Delgado (11. Februar 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Warum will niemand die Ski für die Tochter (Sohn geht auch; der muß aber mental stark sein)?
> 
> *Noch ist Winter.*
> 
> ...



Lässt sich da nicht ein Bike draufbasteln


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Warum will niemand die Ski für die Tochter ...



Weil ein Ski und Stock verkehrt rum hergestellt wurden! Frage mich, wie dein Kind damit zurecht gekommen ist....


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Februar 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Warum will niemand die Ski für die Tochter (Sohn geht auch; der muß aber mental stark sein)?
> 
> *Noch ist Winter.*
> 
> ...



Hab leider keine Tochter !


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Februar 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Warum will niemand die Ski für die Tochter (Sohn geht auch; der muß aber mental stark sein)?
> 
> *Noch ist Winter.*
> 
> ...


 
Ebay (hab' gerade geschaut, da gehen Kinderski recht gut weg), "Annonce" & Co. (Anzeigeblättchen), oder caritative Einrichtungen, die z. B. mittellose Pänz unterstützen, die dann mit in den Schulskisport können, weil sie sich die Ausleihgebühr sparen. Wäre nämlich echt schade drum. Und der nächste Schnee kommt bestimmt, wenn nicht hier, dann anderswo.


----------



## ultra2 (11. Februar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hab leider keine Tochter !



Kann der Uwe eventuell ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (11. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Kann der Uwe eventuell ändern.


 
... notfalls repetieren ...  ...


----------



## ultra2 (11. Februar 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... notfalls repetieren ...  ...



So jung ist der Uwe nun auch nicht mehr.


----------



## CHAKA-Commander (14. Februar 2010)

Habe ein paar Welgo Pedalen zu verschenken, inkl. Cleats. Allerdings sind die Pedalen Gebraucht und sitzen fest an der Kurbel, als Ersatzteilspender noch perfekt. Die Pedalen funktionieren 100%ig und werden nur ausgetauscht da ich eine neue Kurbel habe und sowieso meine Fahrräder auf SPD umstellen möchte. Bei Fragen erreicht Ihr mich unter dieser Mail adresse [email protected]

Ach ja, die Pedalen wiegen zusammen nur ca. 290 gramm.


----------



## PoliceCar (10. Dezember 2010)

Hab' gerade Langeweile. 
Manche wollen verkaufen. Hier wird geschenkt.  Passend zur heimeligen Jahreszeit ... 

Hab' aber derzeit nix zu verschenken ...


----------



## GreyWolf (10. Dezember 2010)

wenn ich das so lese



> policecar:Hab' gerade Langeweile.
> Manche wollen verkaufen. Hier wird geschenkt.
> 
> 
> ...


doch,bestimmt  langeweile zu verschenken^^


----------



## Schnegge (12. Dezember 2010)

Beim Keller aufräumen bin ich hier drauf gestoßen:





Vier original Opel-Felgen von einem Astra G. Hab auch noch eine Kofferraumabdeckung und ein Gepäcknetz gefunden (beides für 'nen Kombi).

Also wer's brauchen kann, bitte per pn melden.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. Dezember 2010)

Für Nostalgiker!
Hab hier noch eine ganze Tüte voll alter MTB Zeitschriften aus den Jahren '98 und '99. Für ein Schmunzeln immer gut! Wer noch mal einen Blick auf kunterbunte Leggins werfen möchte und Federgabeln, die den Namen nicht verdienten ... einfach melden.


----------



## i-men (18. Dezember 2010)

Hab nen paar Drucker zu viel. Ich habe sie immer aufgehoben, als Ersatzgeräte, da sie noch funktionieren.

Multifunktionsgerät Tinte Dell AIO 922 (Scanner,Farbkopierer,Drucker)
Multifunktionsgerät Laser Brother MFC 9650 (Fax,Scanner,Kopierer,Drucker)

Mit dem Dell habe ich noch ne Testkopie gemacht. Tinte ist auch noch drin.
In den Brother müsste mal nen neuer Toner rein. Sind super günstig und gibt es auch kompatibel für kleines Geld.

Bei Interesse, PN


----------



## strassikowski (19. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe zwei Schwalbe Lugano (RR) zu vergeben. Sind gefahren, aber keine 10km.


----------



## Dede21 (25. April 2011)

Ich hab nix zu verschenken, aber zu tauschen

Fat Albert Rear Evo Snake Skin PaceStar 2,40" TL-Ready
          - ungefahren, nur einmal montiert und gemerkt ,dass er zu groß ist

Im Tausch hätte ich gerne Nobby Nic 2,25 snakeskin, Conti MKII protection oder eine Kiste Kölsch


----------



## NoJan (17. September 2011)

Tausche 26" AV 13 Schlauch (1.50-2.50) gegen äquivalentes SV 13 Gegenstück


----------



## roland_ius (21. Februar 2012)

Verschenken alten Mountain-Bike von Muddy-Fox in blau im Umkreis Köln Flughafen.


----------



## monkeyrocka (1. April 2012)

wenn des fahrbereit  oder zumindest sowas in der art ist wäre ich interressiert hab nämlich im moment gar kein fahrrad 

zumindest nix das fahren kann ^^


----------



## Trekki (1. April 2012)

Ich glaube, roland_ius bekommt dies nicht mit - er / sie war am 21.2. als Gast angemeldet. Wer hat einen besseren Kontakt?


----------



## Pete04 (1. April 2012)

wesy schrieb:


> Suche!
> 
> Hat zwar nichts mit nem Bike zu tun, aber wir suchen Weinkisten aus Holz.
> Wenn es geht keine 100 Jahre alten, ich möchte daraus gerne ein Regal bauen.
> ...



Gärtner fragen, die kriegen die als Deko über den Großmarkt!


----------



## Thefreakshow (2. April 2012)

Oh, zu spät gesehen, gestern Abend noch 4 Verfeuert^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (2. Januar 2014)

2 Packungen zu verschenken - gegen den Wolf


----------



## seven-hornets (7. März 2014)

Trekki schrieb:


> 2 Packungen zu verschenken - gegen den Wolf


----------



## seven-hornets (7. März 2014)

Sorry, da ist was schiefgegangen, brauch keine Salbe gegen den Wolf !

Hab aber was zu verschenken, nämlich einen Multifunktions-Tintenstrahldrucker Epson Stylus SX100. Drucken tut er allerdings nicht mehr, möglicherweise lässt sich da was mit neuen Patronen und reinigen machen. Scanner funktioniert einwandfrei. Guter sonstiger Zustand aus Nichtraucherhaushalt.

Dazu gibt es das Netzkabel, die Beschreibungen und CDs, und eine neue schwarze Patrone.

Nur an Selbstabholer! (Lohmar)

(Update!) Ist weg!


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. August 2014)

Ich verschenke eine neue und noch verpackte Druckerpatrone HP 351XL von Ink Swiss. 
Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. September 2014)

Ich habe hier noch eine Vorderradnabe XT in silber rumfliegen.
Bei Interesse melden.


----------



## joscho (4. April 2015)

Beim aufräumen zwei Juicy Seven entdeckt. Bei beiden wohl ein Kolben abgebrochen. Der Rest sollte ok sein. Also Griffe, Leitungen, Scheiben, Adapter und selbst neue Beläge.

Bei mehr als einem Interessenten entscheide ich willkürlich. Bestechungen in Form von alkoholfreiem Erdinger werden berücksichtigt.


----------



## Komodo3000 (17. Juni 2015)

Habe für Winterberg noch einen 50% Ermäßigungsgutschein abzugeben. Gilt noch bis Samstag, das schaffe ich selbst leider nicht mehr. 
Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## zett78 (18. Juni 2015)

*Kenda Universalschlauch 27,5 Zoll 
27,5/650B x 2.0-2-35 52/58-584 SV*
*Bei Interesse PN.*


----------



## MTB-Kao (2. September 2015)

Ich verschenke das Buch "Mountainbike Marathon" von Christoph Listmann. Bei Interesse bitte per PN.

Grüße
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (5. November 2016)

"Altes" neues Autozubehör,
H4  Scheinwerferlampen
Div. Scheibenwischer
2 Keilriemen
siehe Foto:



An Selbstabholer zu verschenken. Bitte PM.


----------



## Trekki (15. August 2017)

2 x Schlauch für 26er Rennrad - für Selbstabholer zu verschenken


----------



## reseda (28. August 2017)

... Reifen sind weg


----------



## Komodo3000 (25. November 2017)

Hätte einen Satz Schwalbe Marathon Plus in 26x1,75 an Selbstabholer abzugeben.
Die Reifen sind sicher schon 8 Jahre alt, wurden aber nur unregelmäßig genutzt und sehen noch echt passabel aus. Für die no-budget Stadtgurke ideal.


----------



## on any sunday (8. Dezember 2017)

Thorens 316, unter alten Leuten auch als Plattenspieler bekannt, könnte mal einen neuen Antriebsriemen gebrauchen, ansonsten dreht sich alles und kommt Musik raus wenn er mit entsprechenden Phonoverstärker verbunden wird. System Ortofon VMS 30 MM.


----------



## Edged (8. Dezember 2017)

Die Dinger sind wieder schwer im Kommen.
Bin froh, noch meine komplette Vinylsammlung zu haben. Gekauft wird seit einiger Zeit auch nur noch Mucke auf Vinyl. Tschüss Kompression. Du warst der Tod der handgemachten Musik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (8. Dezember 2017)

Hab meinen TD 318 auch wieder aktiviert... Die Riemen kann man für kleines Geld besorgen... @Edged: Mit dem richtigen Dekomprimierer macht aber auch anderes Spass... solange es lossless kompremiert wurde...
Gruss
Jörg


----------



## on any sunday (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mir was Neues gegönnt. https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/off...hifigedoens-troet.832590/page-4#post-14943713


----------



## Enrgy (8. Dezember 2017)

komische laufradgrößen - 33 und 45 zoll 

aber e-antrieb, und dann noch riemen, geht mal garnicht. sowas will doch kein bio-biker.


----------



## D0wnhill (9. Dezember 2017)

*Gesuch:*

Leute hab mal ne Frage in die Runde da ich den Thread hier durch Zufall entdeckt habe.
Von euch hat nicht evtl jemand noch Aufkleber / Decals für Rock Shox Gabeln,um genau zu sein eine Reba in 29" ?
Ich muss gar nicht den kompletten Decal Satz haben, wichtig wäre mir auf jeden Fall ein RockShox Logo in original Farben oder Schwarz/Grau.Und generell evtl was mit schwarz/grauen oder roten Elementen.

Muss sogar nichtmal verschenkt werden,würde natürlich für den Versand aufkommen + paar Kröten wäre mir was passendes auch wert.
Evtl hat ja jemand sowas rumfliegen


----------



## matzerium (18. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Hope-Sattelklemme in gold / orange zu verschenken...

34,9mm leider mit leichten Kratzern


----------



## Trekki (30. Dezember 2017)

Ein Reifen zu verschenken, an Selbstabholer:


 
Ist ungefahren, lag evt. schon etwas länger bei mir rum.


----------



## DasLangeElend (31. Dezember 2017)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es den in 1.80 gab. Tät ich aber nehmen, bin ja ein Freund des NN, gibt ja nichts, was man damit nicht fahren kann. Austausch beim nächsten TTT?


----------



## Trekki (31. Dezember 2017)

DasLangeElend schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es den in 1.80 gab. Tät ich aber nehmen, bin ja ein Freund des NN, gibt ja nichts, was man damit nicht fahren kann. Austausch beim nächsten TTT?


Geht klar, der Reifen ist hiermit an @DasLangeElend vergeben. Die Übergabe klappt schon irgendwie.


----------



## on any sunday (17. Januar 2019)

Antiker AV Receiver Marantz 5200 https://www.marantz.de/de/products/...vreceiver&productid=sr5200&status=discontinue

mit Teufel M100 Lautprecher, Front, Rear Dipol und Center.


----------



## on any sunday (18. Januar 2019)

Ist weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaerrit (21. Februar 2019)

Hier nochmal bevor Anfang März die Müllabfuhr kommt:

Bike-Karton von Cannondale abzugeben, lagert seit 2 Jahren trocken im Fahrradkeller und darf nun weg.
Maße: 154x85x25cm 
Abzuholen in 51503 Rösrath nähe Abfahrt A3 / Gewerbegebiet Scharrenbroich.
Zu verschenken, auf Wunsch nehme ich eine Spende für die Kinderspardose entgegen


----------



## on any sunday (13. März 2019)

Liegeort Köln: Alufeldbett


----------



## Enrgy (13. März 2019)

cool, hamwer noch im original von den amis, hat oppa aus der gefangenschaft mitgebracht.


----------



## matzerium (14. April 2019)

Specialized Henge 143mm zu verschenken.


----------



## matzerium (14. April 2019)

Shimano Deore Bremse VR zu verschenken. Funktionierte bis letztes Jahr noch


----------



## McHaggis (2. November 2019)

Hohoho!

edit: Die Reifen sind weg! Nur noch die Felgen übrig...

Hätte hier zwei zwei gebrauchte Mavic X717 Disc Felgen, 26" abzugeben.

Die Felgen stammen aus einem alten Laufradsatz und sind definitiv als "gebraucht" zu bezeichnen. Allerdings ohne Dellen oder Risse oder irgendwas in der Art. Sprich technisch einwandfrei.

Gegen Erstattung der Versandkosten oder zur Selbstabholung (Zwickau) abzugeben.


----------



## Trekki (26. September 2021)

26er LRS zu verschenken
Mavic Crosslink
Der Freilauf benötigt - soweit ich mich erinnere - eine Wartung, ansonsten technisch und optisch im guten Zustand. Weitere Bilder sind hier im Post oder per PN auf Nachfrage.

VR: 873 g
HR: 1093 g

Abholung in Bonn Mehlem oder Köwi Oberpleis, jeweils nach Absprache.


----------

